
New Proof Settles How to Approximate Numbers Like Pi - jonbaer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-proof-settles-how-to-approximate-numbers-like-pi-20190814/?href=
======
kouh
Are there any theorems from polynomial approximation of functions that can be
applied to fraction approximation of irrational numbers?

